# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحبفة المنبر الجمعة 17 يونيو 2011 (الأعمدة و الأخبار)

## طارق حامد

*وعد الحر دين عليه 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*عدل البوست
وجاييييك حالا!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*طمئن عبد الرحمن سر الختم السفير السودانى بمصر  الجماهير السودانية، على أن المنتخب الأوليمبى لبلاده يقيم بكل اطمئنان فى  مدينة الإسكندرية، والدولة المصرية توفر كل متطلبات الإقامة، مشيرا إلى أن  هذا ليس غريبا بين الأشقاء.سر الختم قال ، إنه قدم مذكرتين، واحدة لوزير  الداخلية المصرى، والثانية لحسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومى للرياضة، أوضح  فيهما أن منتخب السودان لا يشعر بغربة فى مصر، لكنه كسفير للسودان يريد أن  يتقدم للأجهزة التنفيذية المصرية بما يفيد أن المنتخب الأوليمبى لبلاده يجب  أن يحظى بالعناية اللازمة يوم المباراة، خاصة بعدما شاب الاستقبال من  اتحاد الكرة بعض التقصير.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*أنهى السفير السودانى بالقاهرة عبد الرحمن سر الختم تصريحاته  مؤكدا أنه  تحدث مع البعثة الكروية السودانية فى شأن المباراة، موضحا لهم أن أيا من  المنتخبين المصرى والسودانى يتأهل سيكون الآخر سعيد، لأنهما منتخبان يمثلان  وادى النيل، بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى تجمع بين الأشقاء.
*

----------


## مناوي

* نتمني للفريق الاولمبي النصر غداً علي صغار الفراعنه والمضي نحو اولمبياد لندن
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*صباح الخير عليكم وجمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*السلام عليكم 000 جمعة مباركة
*

----------


## yassirali66

* 

سفاري يهاتف زملائه ويطالبهم بالفوز بلقب سيكافا 



أبدي الكابتن فاروق جبرة مساعد مدرب المريخ سعادته بإنفراج أزمة السفر  وإقامة المعسكر مبينا أنهم سيحرصون على الإستفادة من الفترة المتبقية قبل  إنطلاقة بطولة سيكافا مشيرا أن مباريات الدور الأول نفسها ستكون إعدادا  جيدا قبل الدخول في المراحل المتقدمة مبديا ثقته الكبيرة في نجوم الفريق  وإمكانية تأهلهم للمرحلة الثانية دون معاناة عطفا على الفوارق بينهم  ومنافسيهم ، ورفض فاروق وصف غياب سفاري بالمشكلة الكبيرة مبينا أن سفاري  لاعب كبير ومهم ومؤثر ولكنه معرض للغياب أثناء إستمرارية المنافسة مشيرا  أنهم يملكون خيارات متميزة لسد النقص بعودة سعيد مصطفي لافتا لإمكانية  إكتشاف اللاعب من جديد في وظيفة قلب الدفاع معتبرا أن الكثير من اللاعبين  قدموا مستويات أفضل بكثير عندما تحولوا للمشاركة في وظائف غير وظائفهم التي  إعتادوا عليها ودلل بنجم المنتخب السعودي والنادي الأهلي مالك معاذ والذي  يعتبر أفضل مهاجم حاليا في السعودية مشيرا أن اللاعب كان يشارك في خط  الدفاع وتحول للهجوم وحقق نجاحا لافتا ونوه إلى أن سعيد حقق نجاحات كبيرة  عندما لعب في وظيفة المدافع في مباراة قمة الممتاز نهاية الموسم الماضي  وأجاد أداء دوره وذاد عليه بإحرازه لهدف الفريق الأول وألمح فاروق إلى  إمكانية مشاركة الباشا أيضا مشيرا أن اللاعب يجيد أداء أكثر من وظيفة .وذكر  فاروق أن الإعداد يسير على نحو جيد ورأي أن أداء مباراتين قويتين سيكون  كافيا لتجهيز الفريق لبطولة سكافا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*أبدي حارس مرمي المريخ الدولي محمد كمال تفاؤله  بعودة زميله محمد على سفاري سريعا إلى الملاعب وتجاوز الإصابة مبينا أن  سفاري يملك عزيمة لا تلين وإرادة فولازية ستعينه على تحمل الموقف الصعب  مشيرا أن سفاري هاتفه وأوضح له تفاصيل إصابته وكشف له عن عزمه الشديد  للعودة السريعة لافتا إلى أن المدافع الدولي أظهر روحا معنوية عالية وبدا  وكأنه غير متأثر معتبرا أن التفاؤل والثقة في النفس والرغبة في العلاج  يسهلان من المهمة ويعجلان بالشفاء متنيا أن يعود اللاعب سريعا وذكر كمال أن  سفاري كان حريصا على مهاتفة زملائه وطالبهم بمضاعفة مجهودهم وتحقيق لقب  سيكافا وتعويض الجماهير ووضع ثقتهم في إمكاناتهم مؤكدا أن المريخ يستطيع  الفوز بالبطولة مشترطا البذل والإيمان بالقدرات الكبيرة التي تميزهم، وكان  اللاعب قد تابع آخر تطورات السفر إلى كينيا 

*

----------


## yassirali66

* أظهر نجم المريخ النيجيري  ستيفن وارغو ثقة كبيرة  في نفسه وقدم مستويات مميزة في تدريبات فريقه  الآخيرة وتحدث بروح معنوية  عالية مشيرا أنه يرغب في تقديم موسم مميز مع  فريقه بعد عودته لافتا لتحرره  من كل القيود التي حالت دون ظهوره بمستوي  مقنع في فترته الأولى مضيفا أنه  جاء برغبة أكيدة لممارسة هوايته ومهنته  مشيرا أن كرة القدم تعتبر بالنسبة  له مثل الهواء الذي يتنفسه مؤكدا أنه  قادر على تقديم الأفضل لافتا إلى أن  ثقة المدرب فيه ومطالبته بعودته ستسهل  من مهمته مبينا أنه سيحرص على رد  الدين للبدري ولجماهير المريخ التي لم تمل  من مساندته معتبرا أنه يملك كل  الإمكانات التي تؤهله لتقديم أفضل مستوي  ورأي وارغو أنه تأقلم كفاية على  الأجواء بالقلعة الحمراء مشيرا إلى أن  فترته الماضية كانت بمثابة تعرف له  على الأجواء في السودان ونوه إلى أنه  سيستفيد من الظهور في بطولة سيكافا  حتى يستعيد مستواه وحساسية المباريات  بإعتباره توقف فترة لم يشارك فيها في  تجارب قوية متنيا التوفيق في مشواره  مع فريقه مطالبا الجماهير بالمزيد من  المساندة .وأعتبر وارغو أن فريقه  مكتملا ولم يتغير كثيرا بإستثناء بعض  العناصر مشيرا أنه يجد التعاون الكامل  من زملائه ويعتبرهم الأفضل .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*أخيرا جدا وبعد فشل مجهودات حارس الفريق المصري  عصام الحضري مع شركة مصر للطيران لتمكين المريخ من الوصول للقاهرة اليوم  على أسوا الفروض توصلت دائرة الكرة والجهاز الفني وبعد اتصالات متواصلة مع  السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي الى عقد معسكر الفريق استعدادا لبطولة  سيكافا بالبلد المنظم للبطولة تنزانيا وتقرر ان تُغادر بعثة الفريق بقيادة  محمد علي الجاك ضقل عضو المجلس فجر غدا السبت بطيران الكينية ..وستنضم بعثة  المريخ  للحارس المصري عصام الحضري بمطار الخرطوم وهو قادما من القاهرة  ..واكد العقيد صديق على صالح وصوله لتنزانيا وتوفير مباراتين قوييتين قبل  انطلاقة فعاليات البطولة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اكدت صحيفة كينية ان ادارة نادي المريخ قد دعمت  البطولة ب150 الف دولار وأقر  اتحاد سيكافا بهذا الدعم وقال سكرتير الاتحاد  ما البخطأ في دعم المريخ للبطولة واضاف مشاركة المريخ جلبت لنا الرعاة  والدعم وقال ننتظر موافقة الاهلي المصري في الموافقة على المشاركة في  البطولة التي تنطلق في السادس والعشرون من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ادي الفريق أمس مرانا قبيل سفر البعثة بساعات وشهد  المران إنضمام الإيفواري باسكال سيرجي واوا للمجموعة بعد أن أكمل فترة  البرنامج التأهيلي الخاص بينما شارك الإيفواري الثاني بالفريق أديكو في  المران بعد وصوله أمس الأول وكان اللاعب قد غادر لتوفيق أوضاعه عقب توقيعه  لخطاب إبدأ الرغبة الأسبوع الماضي ..ويصل ساكواها مساء اليوم ليغادر مع  البعثة فجرا وقرر البدري معاقبة اللاعب بالخصم.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

واصل منتخبنا الاولمبي تدريباته القوية في مصر بمدينة الاسكندرية استعدادا  لمباراته المهمة في أياب التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لاولبمبياد لندن ضد  المنتخب المصري بملعب حرس الحدود عصر غدا..ويختتم الفريق عصر اليوم  تدريباته للمنتخب المصري بملعب المكس ..وكان قد  ادى المنتخب مرانه الرئيسي  للمباراة عصر امس بملعب سموحة في الاسكندرية وتنافس نجوم المنتخب بقوة في  الدخول للتشكيلة الرئيسية التي تلعب المباراة ..وانتقد مدرب المنتخب محمد  محي الدين الديبة طريقة التعامل القاسية التي وجدها فريقه من الاتحاد  المصري ..وقال الديبة فتحنا ملعب استاد الخرطوم لتدريبات المنتخب المصري  واجرى عليه اكثر من اربع تدريبات ..ولكننا نتدرب تدريب وحيد فقط اليوم على  ملعب المكس الذي يحتضن المباراة عصر الغد ..وتقم ايضا رئيس الاتحاد  السوداني الدكتور معتصم جعفر بمذكرة عاجلة للاتحاد المصري لحماية بعثة  الفريق في ملعب المكس وعقد جعفر اجتماع مغلق بنظيره المصري سمير زاهر وتوصل  الطرفان الى ضرورة تقبل الجانبين النتيجة التي تنتهي عليها المباراة بروح  رياضية ومن يتأهل يمثِّل وادي النيل في المرحلة القادمة من التصفيات  الاولمبية.
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*و عليكم السلام و جمعة مباركة لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*جمعة مباركة
مشكووووووووووووور يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الملاحظ  فى   كلام   رئيس  الأتحاد   وسفير   السودان  بالقاهرة  أن  اللى  بفوز   يمثل   وادى  النيل 

   اللى   بفوز   بمثل   نفسه   وليس   غيره   فكونا   من  الكلام   الغير   منطقى    نتمنى    الفوز  

  لمنتخبنا    ولن   يهمنا   المنتخب   المصرى
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الملاحظ  فى   كلام   رئيس  الأتحاد   وسفير   السودان  بالقاهرة  أن  اللى  بفوز   يمثل   وادى  النيل 

   اللى   بفوز   بمثل   نفسه   وليس   غيره   فكونا   من  الكلام   الغير   منطقى    نتمنى    الفوز  

  لمنتخبنا    ولن   يهمنا   المنتخب   المصرى





لو كان المصريين يؤمنون بأن الفائز يمثل وادي النيل و لكان فريقنا على الأقل حظي بإستقبال و لو من باب الواجب و لكن حتى هذه لم يراعوها . . . نحن  نمثل أنفسنا  فقط و ما في كلام دبلوماسي مع اولاد بمبا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*   القاهرة  (رويترز) - يلتقي منتخب مصر الاولمبي مع نظيره السوداني يوم السبت على  استاد المكس بالاسكندرية في مباراة إياب الدور الثاني للتصفيات الافريقية  المؤهلة لاولمبياد لندن 2012.

وقال طارق السعيد مساعد مدرب منتخب  مصر ان منتخب بلاده يسعى لتحقيق الفوز للمرور الى المرحلة الاخيرة للتصفيات  وتحقيق امل الاقتراب من الاولمبياد.

واضاف السعيد لرويترز: "المباراة لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين ولدينا اصرار على إحراز الفوز رغم صعوبة وقوة المنافس".

وانتهت مباراة الذهاب في الخرطوم بالتعاد السلبي بين الفريقين.

وتابع: "الجهاز الفني بقيادة هاني رمزي حرص على تذكير اللاعبين بخطورة الفريق السوداني مع عرض لابرز نقاط قوته".

واشار  المدرب المساعد الى ان رمزي طالب قلبي الدفاع معاذ الحناوي وسعد سمير  بالحذر الشديد وعدم التقدم وفرض الرقابة على رأسي حربة المنتخب السوداني.
*

----------


## مناوي

*الفريق المدهش قال المتأهل بمثل شعب وادي النيل ،،،، خلاص صدقناك يا ريس 
معقولة نمثل ابناء بمبا
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور وجمعه مباركه عليكم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* 
 قرر  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إقامة معسكر تحضيري للفريق في تنزانيا يبدأ غداً  ويستمر حتى موعد مشاركة الفريق في بطولة سيكافا للأندية التي تستضيفها دار  السلام العاصمة التنزانية ووفقاً للبدري سينضم الحضري الى البعثة قبل  مغادرتها مطار الخرطوم فيما ينضم اليها سكواها بنيروبي وستتوجه بعثة المريخ  من مطار الخرطوم في الرابعة والنصف من فجر الغد الى نيروبي وينتظر أن  تصلها في السادسة من صباح السبت على أن تغادرها في السابعة ومنها الى دار  السلام وينتظر أن تصل دار السلام في الثامنة صباحاً، ويترأس البعثة عادل  أبوجريشة عضو مجلس الإدارة ونائب رئيس لجنة الكرة ويلحق بها راجي عبدالعاطي  يوم 21 الجاري برفقة مصطفى توفيق.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*هدد  حسام البدري مدرب المريخ بمعاقبة سكواها المهاجم الزامبي المحترف في صفوف  الأحمر وأشار البدري في حديث للصدى أن الزامبي لن يفلت من العقوبة، وقال:  لم يحضر في الوقت المحدد واللاعب المحترف ينبغي عليه الالتزام بالمواعيد  وأضاف: بقية المحترفين حضروا في الموعد المتفق عليه.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
 تحدث  متوكل أحمد علي نائب سكرتير المريخ الى الإذاعة الرياضية أمس وتطرق الى  العديد من القضايا من بينها معسكر الفريق وأفاد أحمد علي أنه لا يرى داعياً  للانزعاج من تأخر السفر الى المعسكر وقال: الفريق يتدرب حالياً، ولم يتوقف  ومضى: عندما فكر المجلس في إقامة المعسكر التحضيري بإثيوبيا كان يرى أن  إثيوبيا المكان المناسب للمعسكر قبل المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا وأضاف: لكن  تعذر إقامة معسكر في إثيوبيا وتم تحويل الوجهة الى كينيا غير أنه تعذر  أيضاً إقامة معسكر في كينيا وتأجيل المعسكر وتحويله الى أكثر من جهة يعود  الى أسباب خارجة عن الإرادة لكن في الأخير قرر المجلس إقامة معسكر تحضيري  قصير في تنزانيا يسبق المشاركة في سيكافا وأفاد أحمد علي أن المجلس لم يهمل  سفاري وابتعثه الى الإمارات وقابل طبيباً مشهود له بالكفاءة، كما تحدث عن  طارق مختار وأشار الى أن المجلس ملتزم بعلاجه حتى يكتمل شفاؤه ويعود  مجدداً، وتعرض أحمد علي الى كتلة الممتاز ومطالبها وقال إنها طرحت وجهة  نظرها وتحدثت عن مشاكل تعترض مسيرتها وقطع بأن الكتلة لا تعادي الاتحاد  لكنها تريد حلاً لبعض المشاكل التي تعاني منها.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*البدري: إقامة معسكر في كينيا لم يعد مجدياً 

أوضح  مدرب المريخ أن إقامة معسكر تحضيري للفريق في كينيا لم يعد قراراً سليماً،  وقال البدري: فضلنا نقل المعسكر الى تنزانيا أنه من الأفضل أن نكون  موجودين هناك قبل بدء بطولة سيكافا سيعتاد اللاعبون على الأجواء ونأمل أداء  تجربة إعدادية هناك وذكر البدري أنه اتصل بجمال الوالي رئيس النادي أمس  الأول وأطلعه على وجهة نظره بإقامة المعسكر في تنزانيا وأفاد أن الوالي  اقتنع بفكرته، ونوه مدرب المريخ الى أنهم يسعون الى الاستفادة من بطولة  سيكافا وأيضاً الاستفادة من المعسكر التحضيري.


*

----------


## yassirali66

*
ذكر  حسام البدري مدرب فريق المريخ أن هنو مهاجم الأحمر فرغ من الامتحانات  وسيرافق البعثةالى دار السلام وأكد أن عصام الحضري سينضم الى البعثة داخل  الطائرة ونبه الى أن اللاعب سيستغل الطائرة القادمة من القاهرة الى الخرطوم  والتي ستقل نجوم المريخ الى أديس أبابا ومنها الى كينيا ثم الى تنزانيا  ونوه الى أن سكواها يفترض أن ينضم الى البعثة في نيروبي قبل التوجه الى دار  السلام.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*فاروق جبرة: من يتحدثون عن إهدار المال في المعسكرات الخارجية لم يذهبوا اليها

أوضح  فاروق جبرة المدرب العام لفريق المريخ أن المعسكرات الخارجية تحقق مكاسب  كبيرة وقال: الجهاز الفني يستطيع من خلالها تنفيذ برنامجه وأضاف: الأجهزة  الفنية تعول عليها دائماً لأن اللاعبين يكونون أكثر تقبلاً للتدريبات  ويقبلون على التمارين بشهية وروح ومضى: أعتقد أن إقامة المعسكرات مهم كنوع  من التغيير للاعبين وفيه كسر للرتابة والبرنامج الروتيني ونوه جبرة الى أن  الأحمر يرغب في الاستفادة من المعسكر الذي يقام في تنزانيا لافتاً الى أن  هناك مباراة ودية ستقام قبل المشاركة في سيكافا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ديكو يشارك في مران الأحمر
أدى  المريخ تدريباً مساء أمس على ملعبه شارك فيه 21 لاعباً وشهد التدريب  مشاركة أديكو واشتمل المران على تدريبات اللياقة والاحماء والتكتيك واختتم  بتقسيمة بين الأحمر والأصفر ركز فيها المدرب على اللعب من لمسة واحدة  وينتظر أن يؤدي المريخ تدريبه الأخير في السادسة من مساء اليوم.


*

----------


## yassirali66

*سفاري يلحق بالبعثة في دار السلام

علمت  الصدى أن سفاري مدافع فريق المريخ سيلحق ببعثة الأحمر في دار السلام برفقة  جار النبي اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي وسيكمل سفاري برنامجه التأهيلي بالعاصمة  التنزانية. وكان سفاري خضع للجلسة الثانية أمس، يذكر أن اللاعب غادر الى  الامارات وخضع لفحوصات أثبتت انه مصاب بالتهاب في وتر العضلة الضامة ويحتاج  الى جلسات علاج طبيعي تستمر لشهر وقرر المسئولون في المريخ أن يكمل اللاعب  الجلسات بالمعسكر في تنزانيا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

 الإعارة ملزمة يا مأمون * 

وصف الأخ الزميل مأمون أبو شيبة قرار السماح بالإعارة الداخلية محلياً  بأنه مثير للجدل، وذكر أنه سيجد ترحيباً من القمة لكن الأندية الأخرى ربما  تعارضه بدعوى أنه قد يقنن التواطؤ ويجعل اللاعب المعار بمثابة الطابور  الخامس في ناديه الجديد.

*  وطلب المأمون من كتلة الممتاز مناقشة المقترح الجديد لاتخاذ قرار حوله قبل  إقراره، إما بالموافقة عليه إذا كان يحقق فائدة، أو رفضه.

* نقول للمأمون إن تطبيق الإعارة الداخلية ملزم بأمر الفيفا ولا يحتمل الرفض ولا الجدل!

*  ينص النظام الأساسي للفيفا على ما يلي: الاتحادات الوطنية ملزمة بأن تدير  النشاط الرياضي وفقاً للوائح والقرارات الصادرة من الفيفا.

*  كما ينص على أن الأنظمة الأساسية واللوائح الصادرة عن الاتحادات الوطنية  لا تعتبر نافذة ولا شرعية ما لم تُعتمد من قبل الفيفا للتأكد من مطابقتها  والتزامها باللوائح الدولية.

*  وقد نصت الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى للائحة الانتقالات الدولية على ما  يلي: (هذه اللائحة ملزمة لكل حالات الانتقال التي يكون أطرافها أكثر من  اتحاد وطني) ومنحت الفقرة الثانية من المادة المذكورة الاتحادات الوطنية  الحق في وضع اللوائح الخاصة بالانتقالات المحلية بما يناسب ظروفها، إلا  أنها اشترطت اعتماد اللوائح المذكورة بواسطة الفيفا قبل تطبيقها، وذلك  سعياً إلى التأكد من تطابقها مع نصوص النظام الأساسي للاتحاد الدولي  واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بموجبه.

*  وقد حددت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الأولى للائحة الدولية التفاصيل الواجب  احترامها من قبل الاتحادات الوطنية، كما أشارت المادة (4) من لائحة أوضاع  اللاعبين إلى أن كل هذه اللوائح ملزمة لكل الاتحادات والأندية.

*  وعلى الرغم من الصلاحيات الممنوحة للاتحادات الوطنية في أن تُصدر لوائحها  المحلية إلا أن الفيفا نص  بوضوح على أن هناك مواد معينة من لائحة انتقالات  اللاعبين تعتبر ملزمة للاتحادات الوطنية ويجب عليها أن تضمن في لوائحها  دون أي إضافة أو تعديل، وحدد المواد بـ(2 ـ 8 ـ 10 ـ 11 ـ 18)!

*  وبما أن الفيفا سمح بالإعارة في المادة العاشرة من اللائحة الدولية، وبما  أن المادة المذكورة ملزمة للاتحاد السوداني ولكل الاتحادات الوطنية فليس  للاتحاد ولا الأندية أي حق في منع تطبيق نظام الإعارة بالسودان!



القمة مؤجلة!

* علمنا من مصادر موثوقة أن الاتحاد العام قرر تأجيل لقاء قمة الدوري الممتاز إلى آخر جولة.

* بحسب القرعة التي سحبت في السلاح الطبي يفترض أن يقام لقاء القمة في الأسبوع الثاني للدورة الثانية.

* لكن الاتجاه السائد حالياً يسير إلى وضعها في آخر الجدول لتصبح بمثابة (قفلة) المنافسة!

* هذا القرار غير مبرر، ويتناقض مع الطريقة التي تعامل بها الاتحاد نفسه مع لقاء قمة الدور الأول.

*  وقتها طالب كثيرون بتأجيل القمة كي تلعب بحضور الجمهور، لا سيما وأن لجنة  الانضباط عاقبت الناديين بأداء أول مباراة لكل واحد منهما بلا جمهور.

* وبالفعل أدى الهلال أول مباراة له أمام نيل الحصاحيصا من دون جمهور، وألزم المريخ على استضافة نده في ملعب فارغ من المشجعين!

*  وقتها تشدق قادة الاتحاد بضرورة احترام نتيجة القرعة، وزعموا أن لقاء  القمة لا يختلف عن غيره ولن ينال منهم أي تمييز، وتحدثوا بكثافة عن رغبتهم  في مساواة طرفي المقدمة على بقية فرق الممتاز.

* فلم يريدون تمييزهما في مطلع الدورة الثانية؟

* وأين سيذهب شعار (دوري بلا تأجيلات) الذي رفعه قادة الاتحاد منذ بداية المنافسة الحالية؟؟



إصابة سفاري ورابطة دبي

*  أصيب مدافع المريخ سفاري فتناقلت الصحف والمنتديات الإلكترونية نبأ  الإصابة وتم تداول تفاصيلها بدقة محرجة للاعب والنادي، وتحولت إلى مثار جدل  كثيف في بعض المنتديات المريخية.

* نعتقد أن الإفاضة في توصيف الإصابة ونشر تفاصيلها الدقيقة على الملأ أمر غير محمود.

*  في الهلال أصيب سيف مساوي (رفيق سفاري في المنتخب) وتوقف عن اللعب فترة  طويلة وأجرى عملية جراحية في القاهرة ولم نسمع أي تفاصيل عن إصابته.

* نقول لأهل المريخ استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان.

*  وبمناسبة الحديث عن إصابة سفاري لابد أن نشيد بأبناء رابطة المريخ في دبي  والإمارات الشمالية على عنايتهم الفائقة باللاعب، ومرافقتهم له على مدار  الساعة.

* كلهم اهتموا بسفاري، لكن ما قدمه له عاشق المريخ الأخ الصديق راشد دولفين والمستشار عمار الحاج لا يجارى ولا يوصف.

* ولا غرابة، فالمستشار وأبو مشاري يعشقان المريخ بطريقة لا توصف.

* رفاق قنيب رابطة المريخ في دبي والإمارات الشمالية.. إن شاء الله يوم شكركم ما يجي!

آخر الحقائق

* فارهة راشد دولفين (الهمر) مرصعة بالنجوم من الخارج والداخل.

* اختلفت مع راشد سابقاً، وعندما عرفته عن كثب خلال زيارته الأخيرة للقاهرة أحببته في الله والمريخ.

* أما المستشار الأحمر فهو مثال للشاب الناجح وحبه للمريخ لا يجارى، ولا عيب فيه سوى كثرة (سيكاته) في لعبة (الويست)!

* وبمناسبة الحديث عن رابطة المريخ في دبي والإمارات الشمالية نحيي الحبيب صلاح خضر (أبو البنيات) ونتمنى عاجل الشفاء لابنته أمل.

* قبل فترة كرموا في دبي أسرة سامي عز الدين رحمة الله عليه وحملوها على كفوف الراحة.

* تناقلت الصحف نبأ وصول بطاقة أوتوبونج الشعب وتوريه الحيكومة!

* ترى بأي جنسية أدخلت بيانات أوتوبونج الشعب في النظام الإلكتروني للفيفا؟

* وبأي جنسية أدخلت بيانات توريه الأمة في النظام المذكور؟

* هل كتبتم أوتوبونج سوداني أم كاميروني يا خالدونا؟

* وهل كتبتم توريه سوداني أم إيفواري؟

* نتوقع التعثر في الإجابة على السؤالين السهلين!

*  نسأل لأنهم زعموا أن المريخ أدخل في بيانات الحضري أنه مصري، وزعموا أن  ذلك يمنع انتقاله إلى المريخ لأن القواعد العامة تحظر تسجيل الحراس  الأجانب!

* إذا كتب الهلال في بيانات أوتوبونج أنه سوداني فلن تتم المطابقة لأن الاتحاد السكندري سيدخل جنسية اللاعب على أنه كاميروني!

* وإذا كتب الهلال في بيانات توريه أنه سوداني لن تحدث المطابقة لأن الصفاقسي سيكتب إيفواري!

* وإذا لم تحدث المطابقة لن يحدث الانتقال!

* وبنفس منطقهم مع الحضري إذا كتبوا إيفوراي وكاميروني سيصبح في كشف الهلال خمسة لاعبين أجانب!

* القواعد العامة تنص على تسجيل ثلاثة أجانب فقط!

* بمنطق إعلام الهلال: تسجيل أوتوبونج الشعب وتوريه الأمة باطل بنص القواعد العامة!

* وأرقص يا حضري!

*  قال الحبيب قسم إن المريخ سافر إلى مصر فاندلعت ثورة الشباب وأطاحت نظام  حسني مبارك، وسافر إلى ليبيا فاندلعت ثورة هزت أركان حكم القذافي، وأراد  السفر إلى كينيا فاندلعت ثورة بركان نابرو في إريتريا!

* لا تنسى يا قسم، عاد المريخ من مصر وليبيا إلى السودان فاندلعت هنا ثورتان!

* ثورة سكواها الذي سواها!

* وبعدها اندلعت ثورة شكواها!

* خبطتين في الراس توجع، وقد نال وصيف دنيانا خبطتين في أم رأسه في آخر مباراتين للقمة.

* خبطة راجي وهنو.. سبقت خبطة الزامبي!

* والتالتة ثابتة!

*  بمناسبة الحديث عن سكواها الذي فجر ثورة شكواها ننتظر من مجلس المريخ  والبدري إيقاع عقوبة مالية ضخمة عليه بسبب عدم التزامه بالعودة في الموعد  المحدد.

* باعتراف الحبيب خالدونا تحول نادي الحركة الوطنية إلى نادي الحركة الإنقاذية!

*  التحية لمريخ الشعب الذي يتعايش فيه ود الياس الاتحادي مع العمدة الفاتح  المقبول الأنصاري مع جمال الوالي الإنقاذي مع أبي بكر عابدين البعثي دون أن  يفقد هويته الرياضية أو يسلم ذقنه لأي حزب!

* الصفوة تفرقهم السياسة ويجمّعهم حب الزعيم.

* المريخ أمة بحالها لا تقبل الاحتواء، وهي أكبر من أي حزب، وأقوى من أي حكومة!

* آخر خبر: صدق من سماه سودان المريخ!


*

----------


## yassirali66

*

 نحن والتحكيم 

*  ظل البعض يتعرض لنا بغلظة شديدة عندما نتناول شأن التحكيم وأدائه في  المباريات وعندما نفند وقائع ماثلة أمام العيان لنبين مدى الضرر الذي يلحق  بالمريخ ويحرمه من البطولات أحياناً سواء جاء الضرر مباشراً في مباريات  المريخ أو غير مباشر.

*  وقد أرسل لي خلال اليومين الأخيرين البعض من أنصار المريخ مؤكدين إن  الهجوم الذي نتعرض له بسبب تناولنا لشأن التحكيم يعود لأننا نكتب بدقة  ومنطق ونفند أخطاء واضحة ومؤثرة.. وإن ذكر الحقائق يضايق أنصار أندية  منافسة ويزعجهم بشدة ولهذا يكيلون لنا السباب والشتائم أو يلجأون للاستخفاف  والسخرية للتقليل من مصداقيتنا ولطمس حقيقة ما نكتبه من وقائع ماثلة  وحقائق مرة لا ترضي المنافسين!

*  وقال لي الأخ المهندس عبدالله مصطفى: كلما اشتد عليك الهجوم أعلم إنك تقول  الحقيقة وتسير في الطريق الصحيح.. أما الذين يكتبون عن التحكيم بلا  موضوعية ويختلقون الوقائع من خيالهم فهؤلاء لا يحفل بهم أحد ولن يهاجموهم  ويسيئون لهم.

*  في مباراة هلال الرياض واتحاد جدة الأخيرة شاهدنا كيف طرد الحكم الإسباني  كارلوس قوميز محترف الهلال السويدي كريستيان ويلهامسون عندما ركل هذا  الأخير قدم لاعب الاتحاد مشعل السعيد بعد أن تخلص مشعل من الكرة، أي جاءت  الركلة المتعمدة بدون كرة فأخرج الحكم الإسباني البطاقة الحمراء دون أي  تردد في وجه ويلهامسون.

*  مخالفة ويلهامسون التي عوقب عليه بالطرد الفوري إذا قورنت بحالات تحدث في  ملاعبنا نجدها أقل بكثير مثل حالة أسامة التعاون عندما رفس سفاري بدون كرة  في جزء حساس من الجسم ومع ذلك لم يطرد التعاون بل لم ينذر بل أنذروا (أكرم)  الذي إحتج على الإعتداء! ولم يدون المراقب الحالة ولم تتجرأ اللجنة  المنظمة لمعاقبة التعاون من خلال شريط المباراة! ومن قبل عاقبوا عبدالحميد  السعودي بسبب لقطة نقلتها الكاميرا وهو مع الإحتياطي خارج الملعب وبالطبع  لم ترد حركة السعودي الخاطفة في تقرير الحكم أو المراقب ولكن اللجنة عاقبته  من خلال مشاهدة على الشريط (ومعها حق) ولكن لكم أن تقارنوا بين حالة  السعودي التي كانت خارج الملعب ولم يفوتوها وحالة التعاون التي كانت أمام  بصر الحكم والمراقب (لأنها حدثت جوار منضدة المراقب) ومع ذلك فوتوها وسكتوا  عنها!! ومن قبل عاقبوا لاعب المريخ أسامة مصطفى بالإيقاف بعد أن شاهدوه  يصفع الحكم على قفاه واكتفى الحكم بإنذاره ولكن اللجنة لم تفوت الحالة  فعاقبوا أسامة من خلال الشريط بينما تجاهلوا حالتي التعاون وعلاء الدين رغم  ظهور الحالتين بوضوح على الشريط!!

*  أنا أستطيع أن أقسم على صحة ما أقوله لأنني شاهدت إعتدائي التعاون وعلاء  الدين على الشريط وعدم تطبيق القانون عليهما، فهل هناك من الذين ظلوا  يهاجمونني ويسيئون لي يستطيعون أن يقسموا بأنه لا توجد مخالفتين تستحقان  الطرد، هذا إذا كانوا قد شاهدوا شريطي المباراتين؟!

*  وحالة ويلهامسون ذكرتني أيضاً بإعتداء علاء يوسف على مصعب عمر بلكمة على  خده أسالت دمه وتجاهلها الحكم وربما لم يشاهدها ولكنها كانت أمام أعين  مساعد الحكم والذي ربما لم يجد الشجاعة كالعادة لاستدعاء الحكم وإخباره  بإعتداء علاء بلكمة على وجه مصعب طرحته أرضاً وأسالت الدم من خده!!

*  ياليت إذا جاءوا بكل من يحمل لقب (خبير تحكيم) عندنا وعرضوا عليهم حالة  طرد الحكم الاسباني لمحترف الهلال السعودي ويلهامسون ثم عرضوا عليه حالتي  إعتداء التعاون وعلاء الدين على سفاري ومصعب، وكذلك حالة المخاشنة العنيفة  من قبل صالح سنار عندما دخل بكل قوته بلعبة انزلاقية على ساقي أحمد الباشا  من الخلف في مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل الأخيرة بمدني، ليعقد لنا الخبراء  مقارنة ويعللون لنا أسباب عدم طرد التعاون وعلاء الدين وصالح.. وليفيدونا  هل بعض حكامنا ومساعديهم يخشون تطبيق القانون على فريق بعينه؟ أم يحدث هذا  بسبب العاطفة؟ أم في كل هذه الحالات لم يشاهدوا شيئاً على طريقة صلاح صالح  مع مخالفة جزاء أحمد النور ضد عبدالمجيد جعفر!! وفي كل الأحوال أليس من  العدل استجلاب حكام من أوروبا لإدارة مباريات القمة في السودان مثلما يحدث  في السعودية ومصر؟

*  وأخيراً نسأل تيم الخبراء هل مأمون أبوشيبة غلطان ويظلم الحكام وهو يتناول  ويفند مثل هذه التجاوزات والأخطاء التحكيمية، ويستحق القذف والسباب في  المنتديات وغير المنتديات؟ 

*  مدافع الهلال السعودي الكوري الجنسية لي بيونج حاول صد كرة برأسه ولكن في  لحظة غياب ذهني كانت يديه على جبهته وهو يصد الكرة بجبهته لتلامس يديه  الكرة وعلى الفور ودون تردد احتسب الحكم الاسباني ركلة جزاء للاتحاد ووقتها  كان الهلال مهزوماً على أرضه (ملعب الملز) وتخيلوا إذا جاءت هذه الحالة في  السودان ومع نفس الظروف والسيناريو!! 

*  نحن لا نرهب الحكام ولكننا نتناول وقائع واضحة داخل الملعب ونفند الأخطاء  سواء كانت مؤثرة على النتيجة أوغير مؤثرة كما نستقرأ الناحية السايكولوجية  للحكام من خلال السوابق فمثلاً لا أعتقد إن الحكم الدولي خالد عبدالرحمن  سيدير أي مباراة للنادي الأزرق في الدورة الثانية للدوري بعد الهجوم الذي  تعرض له من الآلة الإعلامية الزرقاء.. ولكن ربما ظهر هذا الحكم في مباراة  للمريخ وقد يقسو على المريخ بسبب تأثره بالحملة الزرقاء!! وحتى إذا جاء  خالد لإدارة مباراة للأزرق تخيلوا كيف سيكون تحكيمه وهو تحت ضغط إرهابي!!  ولهذا نأمل من لجنة صلاح ابعاد هذا الحكم من كل مباريات فريقي القمة في  الدور الثاني..

*  في لقاء قمة الكأس في الموسم الفائت تجاهل خالد أو لنقل لم يستطع احتساب  ركلة جزاء للمريخ ارتكبها عمر بخيت مع مصعب! وجاءت حالة أخرى ارتكبها  الحارس محمد كمال مع بكري وبالطبع لم يكن في مقدور خالد احتسابها بسبب  تجاهله للحالة الأولى ولكن خالد تعرض لهجوم إرهابي عنيف مع ملاحظة إن  تجاهله لحالة مصعب هو عين الظلم أما الحالة الثانية فجاءت بمبدأ المساواة  في الظلم عدل!!

*  ثم جاءت مباراة أهلي شندي هذا العام وحالة دفع بالفخذ على ظهر محترف  الأهلي يعقوبو طرحته أرضاً فجاء خالد واعتبرها تمثيلاً وطرد يعقوبو بكرت  ثانٍ.. وهنا اندفع بعض لاعبي الأهلي تجاهه وعنفوه بشدة بل دفعه أحد لاعبي  الأهلي على صدره وعجز عن اتخاذ أي قرار ضد اللاعبين المتهجمين عليه..

*  الأهلي شندي فقد فرصة ركلة جزاء وأفضل مهاجميه في وقت مبكر بقرار خالد،  ولكن فشل الفريق الضيف في استغلال نقص خصمه وتحقيق الفوز!! ثم جاءت حالة  ركلة الجزاء التي احتسبها خالد قبل نهاية المباراة والتي قادت لحملة  إرهابية إعلامية عنيفة عليه حتماً ستؤثر على إدارته لأول مباراة طرفها فريق  قمة!

*  خالد سبق إن احتسب مخالفة جزاء ضد مدافع الأحمر صلاح الياس لصالح علاء  بابكر في لقاء قمة سجل منها البرازيلي روبيرو.. وخالد تجاهل مخالفة جزاء  عمر بخيت مع مصعب رغم وضوحها في لقاء الكأس العام الفائت.. وخالد لم يحتسب  مخالفة جزاء علاء يوسف مع لاعب الخرطوم عاصم عابدين وفي نفس المباراة تجاهل  إعتداء المعز بالكرة على فرانسيس.. وخالد احتسب هدف غير شرعي لكاريكا في  مباراة الأفيال بمدني.. خالد يفيد الأزرق أكثر! وأنا مقتنع بذلك!!

*  حملات الهجوم والإرهاب يمكن أن تؤثر على خالد سايكولوجياً ولكنها بإذن  الله لن تؤثر على شخصي حتى لو تعرضت للقذف ومحاولات إشانة السمعة فالحق  أبلج..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

 منوعات الجمعة

المعسكر في إثيوبيا.. المعسكر في مصر.. المعسكر فيالسودان.. تخبط وعدم شورى وفوضى.

أمس خرج علينا نائب الأمين العام عبر الإذاعة الرياضيةبأن المريخ سوف يغادر اليوم الى دار السلام عبر نيروبي عن طريق الخطوط الجويةالكينية لإقامة معسكره هناك.

وأفاد أنهم سوف يصلون دار السلام قبل أربعة أيام منموعد الاستضافة وأن مندوب المريخ الذي سبقهم الى هناك سينسق لإقامة مباراتينإعداديتين

نتمنى أن يكون حديث نائب السكرتير زي ما بقولوا آخركلام وأن يكون فعلاً المريخ سيغادر السودان اليوم بعد أن عشنا فواصل من الاجتهاداتالتي صاحبت ترتيب المعسكر.

فوق كل ذلك نتمنى أيضاً أن يجتهد لاعبو المريخ في مسحالصورة الباهتة التي ظهروا بها في دوري الأبطال ومباراتهم الأخيرة في الدوريالممتاز

وكما كتبت ونبهت في زاويتي عدة مرات فلتكن سيكافا هذهالمرة وسيلة لغاية.

ونؤكد أن المريخ يسعى للمشاركة في هذه البطولة لخلق فريق قويومنسجم ومتجانس ومنظم يرهب الخصوم ويعيد الينا جماهيرنا الوفية للمدرجات.

وأعتقد أن نظام هذه البطولة يعطي المريخ فرصة التدرجالمنطقي في التسخين من خلال الفرق التي سيقابلها، كما أن نظام البطولة نفسه يعطيالمريخ فرصة أكبر في الوصول الى دور الثمانية.

معظم مدربي الفرق المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا هذاالعام رشحوا المريخ للتربع على قمة هذه البطولة ورغم أن المريخ وصل حد التخمةمن هذه البطولة فقد شارك فيها ست مرات. 

فاز بلقبها مرتين واحتل المركز الثاني ثلاث مراتوالثالث مرة واحدة وهذا أسوأ مركز حققه الا أننا نطالب لاعبي المريخ بتقديم العروضالتي تتناسب مع فريق كبير مثل المريخ له سمعته القارية.

أعتقد أن موعد بطولة سيكافا مناسب جداً والمطلوب فقط منالبدري توظيف اللاعبين التوظيف الصحيح وخلق التوليفة المناسبة في ظل الغياب القسريلمتوسط دفاع المريخ سفاري.

لا زالت أصداء عدم استقبال منتخبنا الأولمبي من قبلالاتحاد المصري تلقي بظلالها على أجواء العلاقات بين الاتحادين المصري والسوداني.

الأنباء أكدت أن بعثتنا وصلت مطار القاهرة في السادسةصباحاً ولم تجد أحداً في استقبلها وباشر قسم العلاقات العامة في السفارة السودانيةبالقاهرة إنهاء الإجراءات بنفسه.

وأكدت الأنباء أن السفير السوداني سعادة الفريق المدهشعبدالرحمن سرالختم كان موجوداً واستهجن الغياب التام لمسئولي الاتحاد المصري.

أكثر من علامة استفهام تزامنت مع حالة الاستياء التيأصابت البعثة وخصوصاً أن السفير السوداني كان حضوراً وأكد أنه لا يصدق ما يراه وأن بعثة مصر فيالسودان لاقت ترحيباً فوق العادة.

نتمنى أن لا تؤثر الحرب الباردة في معنويات لاعبيناونؤكد لهم بأن هناك أعداد كبيرة من الجالية السوانية في جميع أنحاء مصر ستكون خلفهمفي الإسكندرية.

وبمناسبة الإسكندريه وفي ظل الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراةالاتحاد السكندري هل سوف تنقل المباراة من الإسكندرية للقاهرة.

مدرب الفراعنة قال إنهم سيعملون ألف حساب لمفاجآتصقور الجديان.. بينما مدربنا الهمام صرح بأنه لم يحضر الى الإسكندرية للتنزه وأنه سوفيلقن الفراعنة علقة ساخنة.

الإعلام المصري تناول حديث الديبة بشئ من الاستخفافووصفه بأنه متفائل أكثر من اللازم

وأخاف من ردة الفعل المتوقع من قبل الجهاز الفنيلمنتخب الفراعنة الذي يعول كثيراً على الفوز بهذه المباراة.

والأمل موجود وكنت أتمنى من سي الديبة أن يساعدنابالسكات والشوت في الزوي.

 لا شك أن مثل هذه التصريحات ستقربنا من وداع التصفيات.

فوتنا الفرصة في الخرطوم ولكن دائماً يبقى الأمل

أدفع نصف عمري وأعرف أين عصام الحضري؟

بعد انتهت ثورة البركان نابرو ظهرت حمى الملاريا فيتنزانيا.. ترى من هو الكج الذي يرافق المريخ ؟؟

الفرقة الحمراء هي الأفضل في الساحة وقادرة علىالتتويج بلقب الممتاز .. الله يكفينا بس شر العوارض ما ظهر منها وما بطن. 

وتبقى سيكافا وسيلة لغاية ونتمنى من البدري إبقاءاللاعبين في فورمة المباريات واللياقة البدنية العالية

اغلب لينا الزبون للمرة التانية غلطاتك كلها مغفورة

اضرب اللون ولا شئ سوى اللون الأحمر.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*

 إداريو الهلال والمريخ لا يعرفون قدر الناديين

 مع  احترامي وتقديري لأعضاء مجلسي الهلال والمريخ فإن أغلبهم لا يعرف قدر  الناديين وهم يأتون بتصرفات تقلل من مكانة الناديين اللذان يعتبران من أكبر  الأندية الإفريقية والعربية ومن مكانتهم كشخصيات تجلس على مقاعد يفترض على  من يجلس عليها أن يكون تعامله في العمل الإداري يتناسب مع تاريخ الناديين.

وأشير  هنا كما أشرت من قبل تعامل الإداريين مع اللاعبين الأجانب والمدربين  الأجانب عند حضورهم للسودان فيتسابق الإداريون لاستقبالهم في المطار  والحصول على أخذ الصور معهم والتغزل فيهم عبر الصحف ويتطور الأمر بعد  التعاقد الى خلق صداقات مباشرة واصطحابهم الى المقاهي والمطاعم والمناسبات  الخاصة مما يعطي هؤلاء اللاعبين إحساساً بأنهم أهم من أعضاء المجلس وأن  هؤلاء الإداريين (فرحانين بيهم) وبالتالي يغالون في التفاوض ويأتون بتصرفات  لا تمت للاحتراف بصفة.

ووصل  الحال بعدد من أعضاء مجلس إدارة الناديين لاستقبال وكلاء اللاعبين  والاهتمام بهم أكثر من اللازم مما يساهم أيضاً في رفع قيمة اللاعب علماً  بأن كل الأندية في العالم تكتفي فقط بإرسال موظف من العلاقات العامة للنادي  لاستقبال اللاعب أو وكيله ولا يوجد جمهور يحمل اللاعب من المطار أو صحفي  يفتح أكثر من صفحة اللاعب أو وكيله قبل انتهاء المفاوضات كما يحدث عندنا،  بل يتم التعاقد مع اللاعب في النادي فقط دون حاجة الى الذهاب الى الاتحاد.

ما  يحدث من الإداريين والإعلام والجمهور يقلل من قدر الناديين ومن قدرنا  كسودانيين وهو سبب مباشر في افتراء اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب.

اعتذارك ما بفيدك يا جيروم

تراجع  السيد جيروم الأمين العام للاتحاد الدولي عن اتهاماته لقطر بشراء تنظيم  كأس العالم 2022 وقال إنه يقصد قدرة قطر المالية ولا يقصد إنها اشترت  الأصوات ولعله شعر بالحرج بعد ردة الفعل القطرية بعد أن قرر المسئولون في  الاتحاد القطري برفع دعوى قضائيه ضد جيروم.

 وأنصف  بلاتر قطر وهو يؤكد من خلال مؤتمره الصحفي الذي عقده أمس الأول بمقر  الفيفا أن ملف بطولة 2022 لن يفتح وأغلق تماماً كرد عملي على الأمين العام  وكدليل على نزاهة الملف.

ولكن هل يكفي ذلك لرد اعتبار قطر وكل دول الشرق الأوسط التي حققت قطر حلمها باستضافة المونديال العالمي؟؟

الدلائل  تؤكد أن اعتذار جيروم لن يفيده وقد قرر الأشقاء في قطر مواصلة دعواهم  ويفترض على بلاتر أن يوقف أمينه العام ويخضعه للتحقيق لأنه ارتكب جريمة  كبيرة فكيف يجمد نشاط بن همام دون دلائل ويترك أمينه العام؟؟

حلقة جديدة في مسلسل البدري

على  طريقة مسلسلات الراحل أسامة أنور عكاشة واصلت القنوات والمواقع المصرية  حديثها عن استقالة الكابتن حسام البدري من المريخ وفي كل يوم نسمع حلقة  جديدة.

أمس  الأول تابعت حديث الكابتن عماد النحاس لبرنامج صفحة الرياضة بقناة النيل  قال فيه إن سبب الاستقالة عدم التزام مجلس المريخ بدفع مقدم العقد حيث كان  متفقاً أن يتسلمه بعد انتهاء الدورة الأولى في يوليو، لكنه فوجئ بتأجيل  جديد الى أغسطس.

من قبل قالوا مرض زوجته، ومرة تدخلات إدارية ومرة عدم المساندة في فرض الانضباط ولا نعرف ماذا في الحلقة القادمة.

حروف خاصة

لو طاوعني الزملاء بالانسحاب من المؤتمر الصحفي لعرف البدري حقيقة قيمة الإعلام السوداني ولأخذ درساً مفيداً.

استنكر الحضري على موقعه الإساءة للبدري فهل يريد الحضري أن (نصفق) له ونشيد بقراره؟؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وصف  محسن سيد المدرب العام لمنتخبنا الأولمبي التجاهل الذي وجدته البعثة لدى  وصولها مطار القاهرة مؤخراً لأداء مباراة الإياب أمام الفراعنة غداً السبت  في التصفيات المؤهلة الى الأولمبيات وصفه بأنه يندرج تحت باب الحرب النفسية  وقال: عندما حضر المنتخب المصري الى الخرطوم وجد تقديراً ومعاملة راقية،  بل الاهتمام الذي وجده لم يجده منتخب البلد المضيف ومضى: مع ذلك لم نجد  التقدير عندما حضرنا الى مصر كان عليهم رد الجميل بدلاً عن محاولة توتير  الأجواء، وأفاد سيد أن الحرب النفسية لن تجدي مع منتخب يتسلح بالثقة  والعزيمة والإصرار، وقال: ما حدث لن يثنينا عن القتال.. جئنا الى مصر من  أجل مهمة محددة ولسنا مستعدين للعودة من دون تحقيقها ونوه الى أن اللاعبين  في قمة التركيز.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مصطفى يونس: ما حدث للأولمبي يسئ للمصريين ولن أسكت 

قدم  مصطفى يونس مدرب الهلال الأسبق والمدير الفني المصري المعروف اعتذاره  للشعب السوداني للتجاهل الذي وجده منتخبنا الأولمبي لدى وصوله مصر أمس  الأول وأفاد يونس في تصريحات للصدى عبر الهاتف من القاهرة أنه ليس واثقاً  من أن منتخبنا تعرض لإهمال وتجاهل وقال: حال استوثقت من أن المنتخب وجد  تجاهلاً فعلاً لن أسكت، سأثير هذه القضية في برنامجي اليوم وتحدث مصطفى  يونس عن مباراة الغد وأكد أنها مباراة صعبة على الفريقين لكنه أشار الى أن  المنتخب المصري لديه دافع كبير، وقال: الجيل الحالي يريد تحقيق إنجاز يحسب  له وإعادة مصر الى الأولمبياد بعد غياب طويل وأضاف: المنتخب المصري لم يصل  الى الأولمبياد منذ عام 92 وأثنى على منتخبنا وذكر أنه جيد.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*منتخبنا الأولمبي يختتم تحضيراته اليوم

أدى  منتخبنا الأولمبي الوطني تدريبه الأساسي مساء أمس بالإسكندرية ويؤدي اليوم  التدريب الأخير على ملعب المباراة وكان محمد عبدالله مازدا مدرب منتخبنا  الأول شاهد المران وتحدث للصدى عبر الهاتف مشيراً الى أنه واثق من إمكانية  التغلب على الفراعنة وأوضح مازدا أن منتخبنا يملك دافعاً يقوده الى تقديم  مباراة كبيرة ويخوض اللقاء من دون ضغوط عكس المنتخب المصري وأوضح مازدا أنه  يثق في الجهاز الفني وفي عناصر منتخبنا ولا يشك في قدرته على حسم ورقة  الترشح الى الدور المقبل.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الاتحاد المصري يحول المباراة الى استاد المكس

نقل  الاتحاد المصري مباراة منتخبنا أمام نظيره المصري غداً في إياب دور الـ16  من التصفيات المؤهلة الى الأولمبياد من استاد الإسكندرية الى استاد المكس  وبرر الخطوة بأن استاد الإسكندرية غير صالح لاستقبال المباراة بعد أحداث  الشغب الأخيرة التي حدثت في مباراة الاتحاد السكندري ووادي دجلة في الدوري  وأكد عامر حسن رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد المصري أنهم خاطبوا الفيفا من  أجل الحصول على موافقته مشيراً الى أنهم يتوقعون موافقته على الخطوة.
*

----------


## مناوي

*             الثالثة ثابتة  
ما ياهو برنامج العلامة الكاملة ظاتو !!!؟؟؟
             بطلو الحركات دي 
           كفاية لحقتونا امات طه 
             تاني ريما عادت لي قديمها
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
 طمأن  الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم سفيرنا بمصر الجماهير على منتخبنا الأولمبي  وذكر في تصريحات لليوم السابع أن المنتخب يقيم بكل اطمئنان في الإسكندرية  والدولة المصرية توفر كل متطلبات الإعاشة وقال سر الختم: قدمت مذكرتين  واحدة لوزير الداخلية وأخرى لحسن صقر رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة وأوضحت  فيهما أن المنتخب السوداني لا يشعر بغربة في مصر لكنه كسفير يريد أن تقدم  الأجهزة التنفيذية المصرية ما يفيد بأن المنتخب سيحظى بالعناية اللازمة في  مباراة الغد خاصة بعد تقصير اتحاد الكرة المصري في استقبال البعثة.

مدرب الأولمبي يتخوف من التحكيم الأفريقي

أعرب  محسن سيد المدرب العام لمنتخبنا الاولمبي عن امله في أن ينجح طاقم التحكيم  في ادارة مباراة الغد بالصورة المطلوبة وقال محسن سيد: لكننا بصراحة نتخوف  من التحكيم، لي تجارب كلاعب ومدرب مع الحكام الأفارقة دائما ينحازون الى  اصحاب الأرض واخشى أن يجد المنتخب المصري مساندة من طاقم التحكيم، لا أريد  القسوة على الحكام لكن التحكيم الأفريقي عودنا دائما مساندة أصحاب الارض  والضيافة، ومباراة الغد حاسمة ولا تحتمل أخطاء وأتمنى أن يكون التحكيم  عادلاً وأن يمنح كل ذي حق حقه.
*

----------


## مناوي

*       الاخ مجيد عبدالرازق  
اداريو المريخ اولاً ،،، اولاًً ،، اولاً
لن نسمح لك بتقديم الجلفوووووووط علينا
             لسع ما داير تتعظ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسربت أنباء عن إتصالات قام بها سكرتير إتحاد العاب  القوي الحالي صديق أحمد إبراهيم والمرشح لخوض جولة جديدة من إنتخابات  الاتحاد مطلع الشهر القادم ببعض الولايات الغربية مفادها بأنه مرشح المؤتمر  الوطني في الإنتخابات القادمة وأنه مسنود من قبل مسئول دائرة الرياضة  بالحزب الوزير أسامة ونسي حسبما أكد المصدر لـ " كفر و وتر" ,ومن جانبها  إتصلت الصحيفة بالوزير أسامة ونسي الذي نفي تماما أي علاقة له بما قاله  صديق ابراهيم مؤكدا أنهم في الدائرة أصدروا توجيهاتهم بعدم التدخل في أي  إنتخابات للإتحادات الرياضية تاركين الحاكمية للديموقراطية وأهل الشأن في  إختيار مرشحيهم ,محذرا من الزج بإسمه أو إسم المؤتمر الوطني في هذا الشأن  معلنا أنهم لن يسندوا أي مجموعة علي حساب الأخري لأن أهل اللعبة هم أصحاب  الخيار في ذلك. 
يذكر أن الانتخابات تحدد لها يوم 2/7/2011 وأمس تم نشر الكشف المبدئي  للناخبين,وحتي الآن أعلنت مجموعة واحدة خوضها الصراع الإنتخابي وأسمت نفسها  مجموعة التغيير ونهضة العاب القوي ويقودها الوالي السابق بدوي الخير إدريس  في منصب الرئيس والسيد يوسف سعيد مرشح منصب نائب الرئيس ,بينما يترشح في  منصب السكرتير الدكتور مكي فضل المولي وفي أمانة المال يترشح يعقوب علي  جبريل.
*

----------


## مناوي

*   يابسبوسة انت دفعت نص عمرك لمعرفة مكان الحضري ،،،،
 انا كمان بدفع كل عمري دايراعرف الحمي دي جات من ويييييين وكيف ؟؟؟
بس ساعدونا بي اقناع ودعبدالرازق في كتاباتو وتقديمو للجلفووووط علي سيادو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   يابسبوسة انت دفعت نص عمرك لمعرفة مكان الحضري ،،،،
 انا كمان بدفع كل عمري دايراعرف الحمي دي جات من ويييييين وكيف ؟؟؟
بس ساعدونا بي اقناع ودعبدالرازق في كتاباتو وتقديمو للجلفووووط علي سيادو



انت كده بتحرق في اعصابك ساااكت
والساقيه لسه مدوره
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*   ياخ الراجل دا قرب يجيب لي الضغط عدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل كدا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*   

بهدوء
دفاع المريخ ,, الكارثة قادمة !!
فى اخر مباراتين للمريخ بالدورة الاولى من الدورى الممتاز امام النسور  واهلى الخرطوم اهتزت شباك عصام الحضرى من اهداف سهلة نتيجة اخطاء دفاعية  ساذجة اثارت غضب جماهير المريخ وتخوفها ان تعود مثل هذه الاخطاء لتقصم ظهر  الفريق فى الدورة الثانية , وذكرنا حينها ان واحدة من اسباب تلك الاخطاء ان  دفاع المريخ لم يتعرض لاى اختبارات تكشف عن قوته او نقطة ضعفه طوال 11  مباراة تقريبا فى الدورة الاولى وظل ضيف شرف متفرجا على مايدور امامه بعدما  فضل معظم مدربى الاندية التى تبارى ضدها المريخ الاعتماد على الخندقة  والاسلوب الدفاعى الممل املا فى الخروج باقل الخسائر ,, وطالبنا حينها  المدرب حسام البدرى بضرورة ان يستثمر مشاركة المريخ فى بطولة سيكافا من اجل  اعادة صياغة خط الظهر خاصة وسط الدفاع والعمل بجدية لمعالجة الاخطاء حتى  لاتتكرر فى الدورة الثانية التى نتوقع ان يواجه فيها المريخ مطبات صعبة جدا   وربما معارك شرسة من ذات الاندية التى فاز عليها بسهولة فى القسم الاول  من الدورى الممتاز وهو امر لانستبعد حدوثه فى ظل السباق المحموم بين  الاندية من اجل تأمين بقائها تحت اضواء الدورى الممتاز ,, ولكن من خلال  قراءتنا لنتائج الشطب والتسجيل فى الفترة التكميلية الاخيرة وضح ان صيف  المريخ ربما يكون ساخنا جدا فى الدورى الثانية وان عقدة الاخطاء الدفاعية  ستتعمق وتزيد من معاناة الفريق وجماهيره وذلك بغض النظر عن  النتائج التى  يمكن ان يحصدها الفريق فى بطولة سيكافا التى استقر عليها قرار مجلس الادارة  لتكون محطة الاعداد الاخيرة للفريق قبل العودة للدخول فى معمعة الدورى من  جديد ,, فمن الواضح ان لجنة الكرة  التى كانت مكلفة بادارة ملف التسجيلات  او من ينوب عنها اذا كان عادل ابوجريشه او غيره من بقية الاعضاء انساقت  وراء الرؤية الادارية ولم تستعن او تسترشد باراء الخبراء فى هذا المجال ان  كان البدرى الذى غاب عن فترة التسجيلات او الفنيين من ابناء المريخ ,, فاذا  اتفقنا مع قرار اللجنة بشطب طارق مختار بحجة انه مصاب ولن يستفيد منه  المريخ خلال الفترة القريبة القادمة ,, فلماذا لم يتم الابقاء على حسن  جزيرة مثلا الذى قضى ستة اشهر فى المريخ دون ان يحصل على فرصة المشاركة فى  التشكيلة ؟؟ وكيف سيعوض المريخ الفراغ الذى يحدثه غياب سفارى الذى يخضع  حاليا لفترة علاج مفتوحة بالامارات ولاندرى متى سيعود وماهى الفترة التى  يحتاجها قبل العودة للمشاركة فى المباريات الرسمية ,, علما بان سفارى اصبح  الان خارج حسابات المدرب البدرى فى سيكافا وبالتالى فهو سيكون بعيد عن  الجاهزية المطلوبة قبل عودة المريخ للمشاركة فى مباريات الدورة الثانية من  الدورى الممتاز ؟؟ 
مع الاسف قرارات الشطب حتى لوكانت استنادا لتقارير طبية كما يقال حول حالة  طارق مختار الا انها تجسد العشوائية وسطوة القرار الادارى على الفنى طالما  ان المريخ لم يسجل اى عنصر دفاعى يجيد اللعب فى مركز طارق مختار  وجزيرة  وسفارى ,, وحتى اذا كان صحيحا ان قرار الشطب تم  بموافقة حسام البدرى  بحجة  ان المريخ لديه بدائل دفاعية يمكن توليفها فى قلب الدفاع مثل نجم الدين  واحمد الباشا وسعيد السعودى فان رؤية المدرب ايضا تصبح قاصرة جدا لانه بذلك  لايضع اى اعتبار لعامل الاصابات والايقاف وغيرها من الظروف التى عانى منها  المريخ فى موسمه الماضى حيث لم تنجح سياسة التوليف التى طبقها البرازيلى  كاربونى ومن بعده كروجر فى تحسين اداء الفريق ونتائجه حتى خسر فرصة  المنافسة على لقب الدورى الممتاز ,, فالمريخ الذى يصرف رئيسه المليارات من  الجنيهات على التسجيلات كان فى استطاعته ان يفكر بهدوء ويتخذ القرار الفنى  السليم بتسجيل عنصر يجيد اللعب فى وسط الدفاع طالما انه استغنى عن خدمات  اثنين  وثالث تحت العلاج  جميعهم يشغلون هذا المركز الهام فى تشكيلة المريخ  ,, فالعودة الى تطبيق سياسة التوليف فى وسط الدفاع  التى يتحدث عنها  المدرب البدرى ستعيد الفريق الى نقطة الصفر وسيجد نفسه يبحث عن تشكيلة  جديدة يخوض بها الدورة الثانية  لانه سيكون مضطرا ايضا للتوليف فى خط الوسط  لسد الفراغ الذى سيحدثه الباشا او السعودى !! 
عموما نعيد ونكرر ان المريخ الذى فاز فى 12 مباراة بالدورة الاولى لن يكون  الطريق معبدا امامه ليحصد المزيد من الانتصارات  ونخشى ان يتعرض الى كارثة  فى الدورة الثانية اذا لم يصحح مدربه الاخطاء الدفاعية ويعالج اثار قرارت  الشطب العشوائية التى صاحبت تسجيلاته الاخيرة . 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*   

في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
لجنة الكرة.. وتصحيح الأوضاع المقلوبة..!!
•	أخيراً جداً.. إجتمعت لجنة الكرة بالمريخ أو ما يمكن وصفها بــ(مجلس  الظل).. بإعتبار أنها تضم شخصيات لها وزنها الوظيفي في تكوين المجلس..  وبإعتبار أنها أكثر اللجان خطورة بإشرافها المباشر علي فريق كرة القدم..  ومعروف أن أنديتنا تقوم علي كرة القدم فقط.. ورغم الملفات الحساسة والمهمة  التي تقوم بها هذه اللجنة.. والتي تفرض عليها أن تكون في حالة إنعقاد  دائم.. أو فلنخفف الأمر قليلاً.. لنقول شبه دائم.. إلا أن لم تجتمع إلا بعد  أن حار الدليل بمجلس المريخ في أمر تحديد وجهة المعسكر الإعدادي للنصف  الثاني من الموسم الحالي.. وبعد أن ظهرت الكثير من المستجدات علي السطح..  فكان إجتماعها لبحث السبل الكفيلة لإنقاذ المعسكر من الإنهيار.. ورغم  نجاحها في حسم أمر المعسكر بصورة نهائية.. إلا أن هناك الكثير من الأمور  التي تمت في هذا الإجتماع.. أعتبرها مهمة للغاية.. لأنها أتت لتصحيح الكثير  من الأوضاع المقلوبة في لجنة الكرة ونشاطها المختص بفريق كرة القدم..  ولعمري أن هذه أولي خطوات تصحيح عمل اللجنة التي كانت موجودة كأسم فقط..  وكانت غائبة علي مستوي العمل الإداري الخاص بالفريق.. وأصبح كل نشاط اللجنة  محصوراً في الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة الذي لا ننكر البتة أنه متفرغ تماماً  لمتابعة كل ما يختص بفريق كرة القدم.. ولكن في ذات الوقت كان تفرغ أبوجريشة  وبالاً عليه وعلي اللجنة التي تركت كل شيء لأبوجريشة ليقرر كيفما شاء.. لا  سيما وأنه بات حلقة الوصل ما بين رئيس النادي وفريق الكرة ومدربه..!!
•	غابت لجنة الكرة عن أداء عملها بالصورة المطلوبة في الفترة السابقة..  فكان من الطبيعي أن تظهر الكثير من الأخطاء في عملها.. ورغم أنها أخطر لجان  المجلس.. إلا أنها لم تقوم بعملها بما يوازي خطورة المهام التي تقوم بها..  لدرجة أنها أصبحت مغيبة تماماً عن معرفة الكثير من التفاصيل الخاصة بفريق  كرة القدم بسبب إنشغال الفريق عبدالله بمهام منصبه الحكومي الأول كأمين عام  لديوان الضرائب.. ثم إنتقاله لذات المنصب بالهيئة السودانية للمواصفات  والمقاييس.. وإبتعاد الأخ محمد جعفر قريش عن أداء مهامه بسبب إحساسه  بالتهميش الناتج عن تداعيات إستقالته أثناء التعاقد مع البدري.. وهناك  المهندس عادل محمد عثمان الغائب تماماً عن كل شيء في المريخ رغم أنه يتبوأ  منصب أمين المال.. ولن ننسي بالطبع عماد النحاس الذي أصبح عضواً في هذه  اللجنة رغم قناعة مجلس المريخ جميعه.. بأنه لا يفقه شيئاً ولا يضر ولا  يصلح.. وأن حضوره لإجتماعات اللجنة شبيه تماماً بما كان يقوم به في إدارته  للكرة والتي لم تتعد تحديد ألوان الشعار الذي يرتديه المريخ في المباريات..  فكان من الطبيعي أن تولد هذه الأوضاع الغريبة أوضاعاً أخري مقلوبة  تماماً.. أدت في نهاية الأمر لأن يكون عادل أبوجريشة في الواجهة تماماً..  منفرداً بكل ما يخص فريق كرة القدم.. من تحركات ومهام ومعسكرات وتسجيلات  وتصريحات.. فكان من الطبيعي أن يكون الناتج تمدده بصورة غريبة.. رغم تأكيدي  أعلاه بأن لا أحد ينكر تفرغه لمتابعة كل شيء عن الفريق.. ولكن في ذات  الوقت لا بد من التأكيد أن شخصية عادل أبوجريشة تحب السيطرة علي كل شيء..!!
•	الآن.. خرجت لجنة الكرة بالكثير من الموجهات لإعادة ترتيب أوراق عملها..  أبرزها أن تكون في حالة إنعقاد دائم تأمينها علي متابعة كل ما يختص الفريق  بدقة.. وتذليل كافة العقبات والمشاكل.. وإعلانها التحوط لكل الإحتمالات..  وهنا يكمن مربط الفرس.. لأن هذا ما كانت تفتقد له اللجنة في النصف الأول من  الموسم.. حيث لم يكن في مقدورها فعل كل ما خرجت به في إجتماع أمس الأول..  لذا ظهرت الأخطاء.. وبات تعامل أبوجريشة مع رئيس النادي مباشرة.. ويكفي  للتأكيد علي ذلك أن أغلب مجلس المريخ ولجنة الكرة ما عدا الكابتن عادل  أبوجريشة لم يكونوا علي علم بالكثير من التفاصيل التي كانت تحدث بين الرئيس  وأبوجريشة.. حتي بتنا نتساءل.. ما جدوي وجود لجنة للكرة في ظل هذا الوضع..  ولكن يُحمد للجنة إنتباهتها المتأخرة لخطورة الملفات التي من أجلها تم  تكوينها.. ولعل أكثر ما أثار إنتباهي بعد خروج اللجنة بالكثير من الموجهات  لعمل الفترة القادمة.. تصديها بالكامل ووضع حد للقرارات الفردية.. والتأكيد  علي عمل اللجنة كمؤسسة.. فضلاً عن وضع يدها علي أهم المشاكل التي عانت  منها اللجنة ومجلس المريخ.. وهو التضارب الواضح في التصريحات.. لدرجة أننا  بتنا لا نعرف أين تكمن الحقيقة.. ويقيني أن القرار الواضح للجنة الكرة بأن  لا يصرّح أي عضو فيها بما يحلو له.. وأن تخرج التصريحات عبر رئيسها الفريق  عبدالله.. يستحق التوقف عنده كثيراً.. بعد أن أصبحت التصريحات علي قفا من  يشيل.. بل ظلت الصحف تعج يومياً بتصريحات كثيفة.. لا تستطيع أن تعرف معها  من هو الناطق الرسمي ومن هو الذي يحق له الحديث.. والسبب هو غياب اللجنة عن  أداء أدوراها.. وأتمني أن تفي اللجنة بتطبيق موجهاتها هذه.. وأن لا تعود  هذه الظواهر والأخطاء للسطح مرة أخري..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
•	طالما أن هناك أمين عام للنادي ويتولي في ذات الوقت مقرر لجنة الكرة.. كان الأولي حصر التصريحات عليه وليس الفريق عبدالله..!!
•	ضحكت والله وأنا أطالع تصريح الأخ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الإتحاد العام  لكرة القدم بتهديده فتح تحقيق حول شطب طارق مختار من المريخ بدعوي الإصابة  والتي نفاها اللاعب.. وتمدد مجدي أكثر من ذلك بقوله أنهم سيعرضون طارق  مختار علي طبيب المنتخب.. وأنه إذا تأكد عدم صحة إصابة اللاعب فإن لجنة  التسجيلات ستبطل هذه الخانة..!!
•	مصدر ضحكي أن مجدي الذي كنت أعتقد أن خبرات السنين زادته مقدرة علي معرفة  الأمور.. وقع في أمر مضحك ومخجل للغاية.. لأنه وبعيداً عن إصابة اللاعب  طارق مختار.. نتساءل.. أليس من حق المريخ شطب اللاعب الذي يراه مناسباً  طالما أنه يملك فرصة الشطب..!!؟
•	حتي إذا تأكد طبيب المنتخب من إصابة طارق مختار لن يستطيع الإتحاد إبطال  هذا الشطب.. لأن المريخ لم يقدم تقريراً طبياً للإتحاد العام طالباً فيه  إخلاء خانة اللاعب حتي علاجه..!!
•	إذا كان مجدي شمس الدين يريد فعلاً فتح تحقيق.. فليفتحه في شطب محمد جياد  الذي تم عن أنف القواعد العامة.. فالهلال وفي سبيل إيجاد خانة للاعب  الرابع تمت سمكرة تقرير طبي عن إصابة جياد..!!
•	الغريب أن سكرتير الإتحاد العام وبعد هذا التهديد.. عادل ليقول أن  الأندية هي الأصدق في مثل هذه الحالات.. وتصريحات اللاعبين تكون  إنفعالية..!!
•	طالما كنت تعرف يا مجدي أن الأندية هي الأصدق وأن تصريحات اللاعبين إنفعالية.. فلماذا خرجت بهذا التصريح الغريب..!!
•	ما حدث من تجاهل لبعثة منتخبنا الأولمبي لدي وصولها لمطار القاهرة..  نتحمله نحن الذين هببنا علي أعلي مستوي لإستقبال منتخب الفراعنة..!!
•	هذا الأمر غير مقتصر علي حالة منتخبنا الأولمبي.. ولكنه خاص بكل بعثاتنا  التي تغادر للخارج.. وهذا ما سأعود له بالتفاصيل غداً إن شاء الله..!!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*   في  سرية تامة فتح مسئولي الهلال السوداني خطوط التفاوض مع المعتصم بالله سالم  مدافع نادي الإسماعيلي تمهيدا لضمه بداية من الموسم المقبل.

وذكرت صحيفة "كفر ووتر" السودانية ان الهلال يسعى لإستغلال عقد مدافع الدراويش في ديسمبر المقبل وخطفه قبل انتهاء فترة القيد.

واضافت الصحيفة: "الهلال اقترب من حسم الصفقة وستشهد الايام المقبلة المزيد من التفاصيل حول ضم المعتصم".

وكان المدافع الدولي البالغ من العمر 30 عاما اقترب بشكل كبير إلى الإنتقال لمصر المقاصة قبل ان تتعثر الصفقة.

سالم  كان احد الصفقات التى اشتعلت المنافسة عليها بين الأهلي والزمالك بعد ان  كان وشيك من الانضمام للقلعة البيضاء قبل ان يعلن رغبته في اللعب للأهلي.
*

----------


## ابولين

*في سرية تامة فتح مسئولي الهلال السوداني خطوط التفاوض مع المعتصم بالله سالم مدافع نادي الإسماعيلي تمهيدا لضمه بداية من الموسم المقبل.لسع الدعم الحكومي شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااال يامعلم 00تاني نسمي نادي الجلافيط بنادي المعونات والاغاثة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

   

بهدوء
دفاع المريخ ,, الكارثة قادمة !!
فى اخر مباراتين للمريخ بالدورة الاولى من الدورى الممتاز امام النسور  واهلى الخرطوم اهتزت شباك عصام الحضرى من اهداف سهلة نتيجة اخطاء دفاعية  ساذجة اثارت غضب جماهير المريخ وتخوفها ان تعود مثل هذه الاخطاء لتقصم ظهر  الفريق فى الدورة الثانية , وذكرنا حينها ان واحدة من اسباب تلك الاخطاء ان  دفاع المريخ لم يتعرض لاى اختبارات تكشف عن قوته او نقطة ضعفه طوال 11  مباراة تقريبا فى الدورة الاولى وظل ضيف شرف متفرجا على مايدور امامه بعدما  فضل معظم مدربى الاندية التى تبارى ضدها المريخ الاعتماد على الخندقة  والاسلوب الدفاعى الممل املا فى الخروج باقل الخسائر ,, وطالبنا حينها  المدرب حسام البدرى بضرورة ان يستثمر مشاركة المريخ فى بطولة سيكافا من اجل  اعادة صياغة خط الظهر خاصة وسط الدفاع والعمل بجدية لمعالجة الاخطاء حتى  لاتتكرر فى الدورة الثانية التى نتوقع ان يواجه فيها المريخ مطبات صعبة جدا   وربما معارك شرسة من ذات الاندية التى فاز عليها بسهولة فى القسم الاول  من الدورى الممتاز وهو امر لانستبعد حدوثه فى ظل السباق المحموم بين  الاندية من اجل تأمين بقائها تحت اضواء الدورى الممتاز ,, ولكن من خلال  قراءتنا لنتائج الشطب والتسجيل فى الفترة التكميلية الاخيرة وضح ان صيف  المريخ ربما يكون ساخنا جدا فى الدورى الثانية وان عقدة الاخطاء الدفاعية  ستتعمق وتزيد من معاناة الفريق وجماهيره وذلك بغض النظر عن  النتائج التى  يمكن ان يحصدها الفريق فى بطولة سيكافا التى استقر عليها قرار مجلس الادارة  لتكون محطة الاعداد الاخيرة للفريق قبل العودة للدخول فى معمعة الدورى من  جديد ,, فمن الواضح ان لجنة الكرة  التى كانت مكلفة بادارة ملف التسجيلات  او من ينوب عنها اذا كان عادل ابوجريشه او غيره من بقية الاعضاء انساقت  وراء الرؤية الادارية ولم تستعن او تسترشد باراء الخبراء فى هذا المجال ان  كان البدرى الذى غاب عن فترة التسجيلات او الفنيين من ابناء المريخ ,, فاذا  اتفقنا مع قرار اللجنة بشطب طارق مختار بحجة انه مصاب ولن يستفيد منه  المريخ خلال الفترة القريبة القادمة ,, فلماذا لم يتم الابقاء على حسن  جزيرة مثلا الذى قضى ستة اشهر فى المريخ دون ان يحصل على فرصة المشاركة فى  التشكيلة ؟؟ وكيف سيعوض المريخ الفراغ الذى يحدثه غياب سفارى الذى يخضع  حاليا لفترة علاج مفتوحة بالامارات ولاندرى متى سيعود وماهى الفترة التى  يحتاجها قبل العودة للمشاركة فى المباريات الرسمية ,, علما بان سفارى اصبح  الان خارج حسابات المدرب البدرى فى سيكافا وبالتالى فهو سيكون بعيد عن  الجاهزية المطلوبة قبل عودة المريخ للمشاركة فى مباريات الدورة الثانية من  الدورى الممتاز ؟؟ 
مع الاسف قرارات الشطب حتى لوكانت استنادا لتقارير طبية كما يقال حول حالة  طارق مختار الا انها تجسد العشوائية وسطوة القرار الادارى على الفنى طالما  ان المريخ لم يسجل اى عنصر دفاعى يجيد اللعب فى مركز طارق مختار  وجزيرة  وسفارى ,, وحتى اذا كان صحيحا ان قرار الشطب تم  بموافقة حسام البدرى  بحجة  ان المريخ لديه بدائل دفاعية يمكن توليفها فى قلب الدفاع مثل نجم الدين  واحمد الباشا وسعيد السعودى فان رؤية المدرب ايضا تصبح قاصرة جدا لانه بذلك  لايضع اى اعتبار لعامل الاصابات والايقاف وغيرها من الظروف التى عانى منها  المريخ فى موسمه الماضى حيث لم تنجح سياسة التوليف التى طبقها البرازيلى  كاربونى ومن بعده كروجر فى تحسين اداء الفريق ونتائجه حتى خسر فرصة  المنافسة على لقب الدورى الممتاز ,, فالمريخ الذى يصرف رئيسه المليارات من  الجنيهات على التسجيلات كان فى استطاعته ان يفكر بهدوء ويتخذ القرار الفنى  السليم بتسجيل عنصر يجيد اللعب فى وسط الدفاع طالما انه استغنى عن خدمات  اثنين  وثالث تحت العلاج  جميعهم يشغلون هذا المركز الهام فى تشكيلة المريخ  ,, فالعودة الى تطبيق سياسة التوليف فى وسط الدفاع  التى يتحدث عنها  المدرب البدرى ستعيد الفريق الى نقطة الصفر وسيجد نفسه يبحث عن تشكيلة  جديدة يخوض بها الدورة الثانية  لانه سيكون مضطرا ايضا للتوليف فى خط الوسط  لسد الفراغ الذى سيحدثه الباشا او السعودى !! 
عموما نعيد ونكرر ان المريخ الذى فاز فى 12 مباراة بالدورة الاولى لن يكون  الطريق معبدا امامه ليحصد المزيد من الانتصارات  ونخشى ان يتعرض الى كارثة  فى الدورة الثانية اذا لم يصحح مدربه الاخطاء الدفاعية ويعالج اثار قرارت  الشطب العشوائية التى صاحبت تسجيلاته الاخيرة . 




أنا من المعجبين جداً بعمود الأخ علم الدين و بطرحه الهادئ للمواضيع التي تهم المريخ و لكن هذه المرة أعتقد أنه قد جانبه التوفيق فيما كتب . . . ليس لأنه أخطأ في التحليل أو تناول الموضوع بل في التوقيت فمثل هذا التناول و في هذا التوقيت قد يكون له أثر عكسي على نفسيات من يفترض فيهم سد الفراغ الذي خلفه غياب سفاري و شطب طارق مختار و حسن جزيرة . . . كيف نود من سعيد أو الباشا أو نجم الدين أن يتجلى و يقدم المستوى الكبير و نحن نقول أن من يأتي لهذه الخانة لن يملأ الفراغ و لو ملأه فأن من يخلفه في خانته الأساسية لن يسد مكانه . . . كان الأوجب أن نحاول قدر الإمكان أن نساندهم و نؤجل ما نود كتابته الى نهاية الموسم و قبيل أنعقاد الجمعية العمومية لنبصر الناخبين بأخطاء المجلس الحالي ليأتوا بمن هم أكفأ  و أجدر بالقيادة
*

----------

